# R-Star's Look forward to Pacers next Season



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

First, congrats to the team on the season. We told everyone we'd make noise in the playoffs, and that's exactly what we did. We went from forgotten underdogs who everyone pegged as getting swept, to a team everyone is talking about for how gritty/physical we played the Bulls and how bright our core is. 

What do you guys want to see done for next year? Me, I think we're obviously set with Vogel as coach. A young exciting coach moving forward is exactly what this team needs to grow.

*PG* Pretty sure we're set here. Collison is an exciting young point to move forward with and Price had moments in the playoffs where he really impressed me. I'd love to have more of a distributor on the team as our starting point, but beggars can't be choosers. 

*SG* Excited to see what Paul George can do for us here. I think he can turn into a hell of a player and hope to see him get as many minutes as he can handle. Behind him we have some solid roster players so I'm not too concerned there.

*SF* I almost feel bad for Granger with us all ganging up on him, but I'd like to see him moved like most fans. He impressed me in the playoffs but its hard to imagine him as the #1 option. I wonder if there's any sort of package that could be worked with Granger and DeRozan as the principals. Probably run DeRozan at the 2 and George at the 3. Pipe dream, but I'd love to see it happen. What can I say about Mike Dunleavy...... he makes a lot of money. I guess that's something.

*PF* I freaking love Hansbrough. Guy plays with intensity you rarely see and seems to fire the team up. He'll never be a prime time power forward, but I think he can be a quality starter who we can be confident with out on the floor. You see some posters hating on him because he won't end up being a top 5 PF. Those guys are idiots. Not every team can stock all their positions with superstars. Josh McRoberts sucks. 

*C* I'd sure like to see more from Hibbert. The guys will show flashed that make you think we've got an amazing young center on our hands, and then the rest of the time he just looks like a big body you put out to take up space on the floor. If the center spot in general wasn't so pathetic these days we'd be in huge trouble, but there aren't many teams out there with quality centers to begin with. I love Jeff Foster.

Anyways, just trying to get some Pacer talk going. What do you guys think? What would you like to see the team do this offseason?


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

I think they should keep Vogel, the players seem to play hard every night for him. They could be up there in the 5/6 seed range next year. Only trade Granger if you can end up with somebody better.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't think you'll be able to get a better player for Granger.If it was one of those years where a superstar is looking to move, we could do Granger, some picks and add from there if need be, but there's no one like that available right now, nor would they probably want to come to Indy.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'm not entirely convinced that Hansbrough wouldn't be better as a sixth man in a Glen Davis-type role. With Nene possibly opting out of his contract this summer and the Pacers one of the few teams with free agent money even if the cap gets knocked back, I'd take a long, hard look at signing him. Moving him back to his natural power forward position next to Hibbert and bringing Hansbrough off the bench would give Indy a big frontcourt that could just bully other teams. 

Since you brought up the idea of a trade with the Raptors, the only way I could see Indy getting Derozan is in a larger deal where they would also have to take back Bargnani. While that probably doesn't sound all that great, keep in mind that he is and always has been a power forward playing out of position, and Hibbert is one of the better options in the league to play next to him.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

I may not like the Pacers, but I feel like you guys are set in 3 of your 5 spots. Granger should be moved for a young slasher, getting Demar would be great yet I'm not sure the Raptors are looking for an older player like Granger (he's in his prime, but would waste away in Toronto). 

Collinson and George are great guards, and Hibbert is a nice big, though inconsistent. I like Psycho T, but he'd be a great fit for an energy off the bench guy. 

Derozan from Toronto or Young from Washington. You could, perhaps, given the right package, get Gay from Memphis seeing how well of a first round their having. That's a definite stretch though.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

It will be interesting to see how much our team grew from this offseason's experience. Granger seems to have some added intensity that I felt was lacking all season, and Paul Georege has slowly become a defensive beast.

We have a bunch of money to spend and Herb Simon has pretty much given the green light for Bird to do pretty much whatever he wants. I want a decent starting power forward so we can bring Hansbrough off the bench, and I'm guessing that Bird is still interested in OJ Mayo. I was pretty high on getting Big Baby earlier in the season, but I feel like we need a better rebounder.

Darren Collison needs to work badly on his defense this offseason, Paul Georege needs to work on his handles and shot, Granger needs to work on his shot, Hansbrough needs to work on that inside game, and Roy Hibbert needs to get stronger. We've got a bright future, but our players need to turn into stars quick or we need to find some this summer, because Granger needs someone else.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Box Man said:


> It will be interesting to see how much our team grew from this offseason's experience. Granger seems to have some added intensity that I felt was lacking all season, and Paul Georege has slowly become a defensive beast.
> 
> We have a bunch of money to spend and Herb Simon has pretty much given the green light for Bird to do pretty much whatever he wants. I want a decent starting power forward so we can bring Hansbrough off the bench, and I'm guessing that Bird is still interested in OJ Mayo. I was pretty high on getting Big Baby earlier in the season, but I feel like we need a better rebounder.
> 
> Darren Collison needs to work badly on his defense this offseason, Paul Georege needs to work on his handles and shot, Granger needs to work on his shot, Hansbrough needs to work on that inside game, and Roy Hibbert needs to get stronger. We've got a bright future, but our players need to turn into stars quick or we need to find some this summer, because Granger needs someone else.


I agree with this. Hansbrough is a nice big, but he's probably best suited as the 3rd big on a contender, kind of like Taj Gibson on the Bulls. I would hold onto that money and wait. Use that money as an asset for a trade. You guys have a good amount of young talent that you can afford to trade a few guys. Star players always become available at the deadline, even if they're thought of as untouchable the prior off-season(Example: Amar'e Stoudemire a few years ago became available for trade. He wasn't moving to be in a big market, he just wanted big money)


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I don't believe Granger is face of the franchise material, but I definitely dont think it would make sense to trade him for a Derozan or Nick Young. I really like what I saw from our young guys in the playoffs. Hopefully we can build around those guys and add some depth to the roster through free agency. I dont want us to overpay for another role player though (hello Dahntay Jones).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It would also be nice if just once the offense was designed to get Hibbert good shots. Even though he's skilled, you'd like to see your guards give him some easy looks from time to time.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> It would also be nice if just once the offense was designed to get Hibbert good shots. Even though he's skilled, you'd like to see your guards give him some easy looks from time to time.


I agree. He gets criminally under used.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

i wanted to wait a while before posting about this so i could keep a bit of clearer perspective.
so my thoughts on some things are:
with roy- he started out looking really good and was sometimes even dominant. he really showed what another year of experience and gaining some needed quickness could do for him. the dude is a guy with true, old-school center size. you just can't teach 7'2 with long arms. he was getting up and down the floor much better than the previous 2 seasons. however, teams were realizing that if you put a guy on him to push and shove him around- you could keep him from getting the position and shot selection he likes. i think this was the biggest reason for his drop off.
when i watch him, he struggles with being able to hold his ground and appears unable to take any away from other centers. he really needs to work on building up his legs and his core. that should make the biggest difference for him. he was like 255 entering this past season. i think he needs to be around 265-270 lbs. and lean with him being so tall to really be strong enough to reach his potential.

that is it for now.


----------

